# Racheypache's diary



## racheypache13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have been posting on here for about six months now and thought a diary might be good. We have a fabulous 4 year old daughter but due to my kidney disease, we can't have anymore birth children. We have always felt like our family is not quite complete and after a lot of soul searching on my part, we decided to look into adoption last winter. We went to an information evening at the beginning of December and then waited for a home visit to see if they could proceed. While waiting we enquired at another la. Our first one was quite negative as we could only apply for 0-2 due to our daughter's age. Eventually though after 6 months a SW came to visit us and was really lovely and positive! She invited us to a preparation course which we start on Tuesday. She did tell us that after the prep course we would have to wait another 6 months for home study. It is very frustrating but at least we have our wonderful daughter to keep us busy.
Would be interested in hearing from people who are at a similar stage or who have birth children.
xxx


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Good Luck to you all!!!

I have a 3 year old daughter (following 5 years of TTC and then IVF) who is my world but feel like she is not getting everything she needs from just us as she and we desperately want siblings for her to grow up with and enjoy a big loud family life with.  We have just had our 4th and final round of IVF (Feb'11) which resulted in a BFP but we miscarried at 11 weeks.  My mind, body, nervous system and our bank balance would not allow for more treatment and I am SOOOO relieved the treatment rollercoaster is over and am really happy and excited to be starting the adoption rollercoaster now.

We have had out 1st meeting with SW in May which went very well and we have submitted all our CRB/ Medical forms etc and our friends are doing their references at the mo and then we will be on the next prep course hopefully in September.

So think we have a similar story and roughly the same time lines - would love to keep in touch!


----------

